# Biting fetish?



## DEVIL_MAY5 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey guys.
I'm seeking some advice here, you see, my wife to be ( she's my girlfriend now ) has a biting fetish, I mean she gets turned on by biting and getting bitten. she enjoys it more when the blood comes out.
I heard about this fetish before it's called Odaxelagnia.
my questions here are is this normal? plus is there anybody here encountered this before? and what's the best combination to keep her satisfied, cause I really want our sexual life to be healthy as possible, I'm ready 2 do whatever she needs, she's the love of my life...
Thanks ​


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Your post is a lil hard to read... buuuut I do admit that in the heat of the moment I tend to bite and claw my SO. Not sure about doing it to purposely make them bleed though....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

DEVIL_MAY5 said:


> Hey guys.
> I'm seeking some advice here, you see, my wife to be ( she's my girlfriend now ) has a biting fetish, I mean she gets turned on by biting and getting bitten. she enjoys it more when the blood comes out.
> I heard about this fetish before it's called Odaxelagnia.
> my questions here are is this normal? plus is there anybody here encountered this before? and what's the best combination to keep her satisfied, cause I really want our sexual life to be healthy as possible, I'm ready 2 do whatever she needs, she's the love of my life...
> Thanks ​


Much like the larger font you used and strange centering technique, it's definitely unusual.

That said, playful biting and scratching is certainly par for the course but a strong desire to draw blood so that it "pours out" would definitely cause my inner crazy meter to wave a yellow caution flag.


----------



## DEVIL_MAY5 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well excuse me for posting like this, but I kinda have this habit ( large font and centering ) from other forums..
I can see that pouring out blood is not usual for you? I admit it it's a little weird, but I'm trying to do whatever makes her happy


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I have heard of it....I have a little of a biting fetish myself but no blood, thats to far for me. I really like leaving a mark though. 

Kudos, for being open about it. Personally if your ok with it and she loves it, why not? Who is to judge?


----------

